# Was können Servlets?



## pepe-je (12. Jan 2008)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Die Nutzer einer Web Site sollen die Länge eines Balkens einstellen können und die eingestellte Länge soll dann in einer Datenbank gespeichert werden. 
Dazu habe ich ein Applet geschrieben. Das arbeitet  einwandfrei, wenn der Nutzer eine Java VM installiert hat. Das ist aber nicht bei allen Nutzern der Fall und man kann auch nicht erwarten, dass sich alle Nutzer extra eine VM installieren. Also muß das Programm serverseitig angelegt sein. Mit PHP sind, so weit ich weiß, keine steuerbaren Grafiken möglich.
Nun meine Frage: Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ein Java Servlet macht. Wäre das für mein Problem eine Lösung?
Oder kennt jemand eine anderen Weg?
Im voraus vielen Dank
pepe-je


----------



## VuuRWerK (14. Jan 2008)

Da wirst Du auf JavaScript zurückgreifen müssen. Aber auch da ist Vorraussetzung das der Nutzer dieses im Browser aktiviert hat.

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------



## pepe-je (14. Jan 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Anregung, aber da habe ich gleich noch zwei Fragen

1)  Kann man denn mit JavaScript vom Nutzer steuerbare Grafiken , z.B. einen Balken machen. In meinen Büchern über JavaScript steht darüber nichts.

2) Muß der Nutzer JavaScript nur im Browser aktivieren, oder muß sein Computer auch eine entsprechende Umgebung installiert haben?


----------



## VuuRWerK (14. Jan 2008)

Mit JavaScript ist sowas möglich, ja, allerdings sehr schwer. Du musst quasi alles selber schreiben. Es gibt aber auch diverse JS-Frameworks die einem schonmal sicherlich eine Menge Arbeit abnehmen.

JavaScript muss nur im Browser aktiviert werden, sonst nicht. JS wird vom Browser interpretiert und da muss ich nicht erwähnen das auch hier wieder jeder Browser sein eigenes macht, also aufpassen auf die Kompatibilität.

Gut Schuß
VuuRWerK


----------

